# A Coupla Pics



## Road Dog (Mar 29, 2014)

Haven't seen any pics here in awhile. Thought I would post a couple I took this morning.


----------



## glass man (Mar 31, 2014)

NICE! THANKS!! JAMIE


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for looking Jamie


----------



## 2find4me (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice bottles, do you happen to have any Turlington Type bottles? Those are my favorite!


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank. Don't have any Turlingtons. Used to have a half dozen or so , but sold them.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 14, 2015)

Jamie, I like the looks of them.  All the finishes look interesting.  I am thinking of putting together an collection of pictures finishes that were hand tooled on old glass bottles.  RED M.


----------

